# Canadian girl wants to live in Greece!



## Canadian Jessica (Dec 3, 2008)

kalispera!
I am a Canadian girl who has been working on cruise ships in the Mediterranean for the past 5 years and I absolutely love Greece and would love to move there. I am wanting to give up the hectic ship life this summer and work anywhere in Greece at a hotel, reception/ spa. 
Does anybody have any advice? Or how essential is a working visa/ how long would it take to get? 
I am hard working and have amazing references.... is it best to apply directly in person to places....or can I do it via internet? 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!!
efxaristo polli! 
Jessica.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You definitely will need a long-stay visa with work permit if you want to stay in Greece for longer than 90 days. A quick check of the Greek Consulate in Canada website doesn't yield much information about long stay visas (you can ignore the section on Schengen visas - it doesn't apply to your situation).

You should contact the Greek consulate covering the area in which you are now resident Consulate General of Greece in Toronto - ?????? ????????? ??? ??????? ??? ??????? - Useful Information to ask about details.

Normally, it's necessary to find a job first and then have your employer help you apply for an appropriate visa. With unemployment a big concern everywhere in Europe these days, there may be limitations on what sort of jobs are open to foreigners and thus eligible for visa support.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

Did you find out what you needed to know from the Consulate?


----------

